# News & Current Events > Economy & Markets >  The Liberty Dollar is a waste of money.

## a2planet2

The Liberty Dollar company itself admits it is a private central bank. It is obviously private, central (only 1 branch!) and a bank.

The Liberty Dollar company itself admits it sells silver at double its value.

It's a fact that Liberty Dollars aren't accepted hardly anywhere.

I run a store and someone asked me if I'd consider accepting Liberty Dollars. I thought about it, and said, "hmm... so customers will be able to buy merchandise with a currency that I cannot use to buy more merchandise, cannot use to pay a bill, and would probably get in trouble if I tried to pay tax with. Moreover if I sell this silver I will be back with half of what I would have sold the merchandise for in dollars."

Before you buy the Liberty Dollar that you can't spend anyway, have you maxed out your contribution to the Ron Paul campaign?  Because if you're a Ron Paul supporter, surely you trust the guy with your money right?  

Who do you trust more, Ron Paul or the Liberty Dollar?  Paul's got a lot of expenses he needs to pay if he's to win the election.  The guy that owns Liberty Dollar is rich because you all are buying silver from him for double the market price.

The whole Ron Paul Liberty Dollar is a waste of money and a shame to see the Liberty Dollar company take advantage of Ron Paul's success by selling a coin with his likeness to the very people whom Paul is depending on for donations.

----------


## DjLoTi

Thanks for your opinion.

----------


## Man from La Mancha

I ordered the copper dollars because no one else has them. True what you say and it's great free market endeavor so  let more banks compete and drive the price down. At least with this bank the coins aren't just paper.

----------


## Silverback

I wholeheartedly agree.

Buy eagles if you want a coin to make a point with, send the savings to the campaign.

Much better use of our resources.

They're prettier anyway.

----------


## a2planet2

> True what you say and it's great free market endeavor so  let more banks compete and drive the price down.


No, the free market is not what we want here.  That's why it's NOT what Paul advocates here!

Think about what a free market for silver dollars would really be: it'd be like Visa and Mastercard, where the wealthiest bank of silver currency has the market leverage to crush the competition.  There'd probably be a duopoly, just like with Visa/Mastercard or Democrat/Republican where nobody can complain about monopoly even though it's practically the same.

That is why the ONLY answer is for the currency to be nationalized.  That way you don't have a mess where all kinds of different companies accept all kinds of different types of money.  

Moreover, in a free market the price of the currency would be unable to fall all the way down to its actual value, because of the cost of upkeep for the company issuing the currency.  With a nationalized currency the government gets the money printed at the lowest cost since it's got the biggest scale and a budget to stay within rather than a profit motive.  

Better a dollar be based on silver than nothing, but if you're buying silver you might as well buy it at actual price instead of paying extra for Ron Paul's likeness on a coin.  And if you're trying to support the Ron Paul campaign, unfortunately fiat dollars are the preferred currency.

----------


## Kuldebar

> No, the free market is not what we want here.  That's why it's NOT what Paul advocates here!
> 
> Think about what a free market for silver dollars would really be: it'd be like Visa and Mastercard, where the wealthiest bank of silver currency has the market leverage to crush the competition.  There'd probably be a duopoly, just like with Visa/Mastercard or Democrat/Republican where nobody can complain about monopoly even though it's practically the same.
> 
> That is why the ONLY answer is for the currency to be nationalized.  That way you don't have a mess where all kinds of different companies accept all kinds of different types of money.  
> 
> Moreover, in a free market the price of the currency would be unable to fall all the way down to its actual value, because of the cost of upkeep for the company issuing the currency.  With a nationalized currency the government gets the money printed at the lowest cost since it's got the biggest scale and a budget to stay within rather than a profit motive.  
> 
> Better a dollar be based on silver than nothing, but if you're buying silver you might as well buy it at actual price instead of paying extra for Ron Paul's likeness on a coin.  And if you're trying to support the Ron Paul campaign, unfortunately fiat dollars are the preferred currency.


What?

No...

First off a novelty coin...in the likeness of whomever sold to attract customers from a very select few...isn't currency.

Secondly, yes, free market competition is EXACTLY what we want from a commodity based monetary system.  Free market MEANS free market...not limited or repressed.

There isn't a "lock down" or "driving prices" unless someone finds a goose that $#@!s gold and silver.


*What Has Government Done to Our Money?*  by Murray N. Rothbard

----------


## a2planet2

I don't see what is so hard about this!

RON PAUL HIMSELF makes his position clear: The government, not private companies, must be the only ones coining money!

----------


## Kuldebar

> I don't see what is so hard about this!
> 
> RON PAUL HIMSELF makes his position clear: The government, not private companies, must be the only ones coining money!


Actually, yes...and no...nationally recognized commodity standard...the coiners...free market.

The Constitution gets legalized...gold/silver/commodity becomes nationally accepted, free market money producers get involved...people decide what they like to use.




> What "should" the supply of money be? All sorts of criteria have been put forward: that money should move in accordance with population, with the "volume of trade," with the "amounts of goods produced," so as to keep the "price level" constant, etc. Few indeed have suggested leaving the decision to the market. But money differs from other commodities in one essential fact. And grasping this difference furnishes a key to understanding monetary matters. When the supply of any other good increases, this increase confers a social benefit; it is a matter for general rejoicing. More consumer goods mean a higher standard of living for the public; more capital goods mean sustained and increased living standards in the future. The discovery of new, fertile land or natural resources also promises to add to living standards, present and future. But what about money? Does an addition to the money supply also benefit the public at large?
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> We conclude, therefore, that determining the supply of money, like all other goods, is best left to the free market. Aside from the general moral and economic advantages of freedom over coercion, no dictated quantity of money will do the work better, and the free market will set the production of gold in accordance with its relative ability to satisfy the needs of consumers, as compared with all other productive goods. [10]
> 
> [10] Gold mining is, of course, no more profitable than any other business; in the long-run, its rate of return will be equal to the net rate of return in any other industry



Money in a Free Society

8. The "Proper" Supply of Money

----------


## a2planet2

Believe whatever you want.

Just don't spend your contribution to the Ron Paul campaign on Liberty Dollars.  Wasting your money doesn't help.

----------


## Kuldebar

> Believe whatever you want.
> 
> Just don't spend your contribution to the Ron Paul campaign on Liberty Dollars.  Wasting your money doesn't help.



Buying a coin with Ron Paul's likeness is no different then buying a t-shirt with the same thing.

Stop making a big deal about nothing.

Novelty items...sold at a profit to people...go figure.
*
Keep in mind: if we had a free market commodity based currency, this would be an entirely different story.*

----------


## rockjoa

I didn't buy them to make money, I bought them because they are cool.  They said that the profits up to $2300 would be donated to Paul.  Also the copper coins don't cost much and can be handed out and is unlikely to be thrown away like a pamphlet.  To bad the copper ones don't ship till November.

----------


## Shmuel Spade

> I don't see what is so hard about this!
> 
> RON PAUL HIMSELF makes his position clear: The government, not private companies, must be the only ones coining money!


You sound like someone who's been astounded by that misleading documentary "Money Masters."  Ron Paul's actual words:




> *Free Market Money?* 
> 
> Perhaps in the future we need to consider free market money, allowing consumers to decide about their money the way they decide about everything else. Hans Sennholz and Friedrich von Hayek argue for this system. And it existed at one time in our country.
> 
> In California, during the 1840s and 1850s, many privately minted gold coins circulated. The practice was outlawed in 1864, "but as late as 1914," points out Antony Sutton, "the U.S. Treasury was still trying to halt circulation of private gold pieces in San Francisco." Why were such coins still circulating? Because the private mints maintained higher standards than the government mint. Often, points out Dr. Sutton, they were one percent heavier than Federal issues, "to protect the user from metal loss by abrasion while the coin was in circulation." Private mints held to a higher standard because they were protected only by their reputation. They could not force consumers to take sub-standard money by the force of law, as government can.
> 
> The North financed the Civil War with hundreds of millions of dollars of irredeemable Greenback notes, and as a result, prices more than doubled from 1861 to 1865.
> 
> During the Greenback inflation, people in California continued to use gold as their money. "In California, as in other states," points out Frank Taussig, "paper was legal tender " that is, people could be forced to accept it. Although there was no antipathy towards the Federal government, people believed strongly in gold. "Every debtor had the legal right to pay off his debts in depreciated paper. But if he did so, he was a marked man (the creditor was likely to post him publicly in the newspapers) and he was virtually boycotted. Throughout the period, paper was not used in California."
> ...


 That's from pages 44 through 46 of his book "Gold, Peace, and Prosperity."



There's a link to the PDF through that picture.  Ron Paul learned his monetary theory from Murray N. Rothbard.  Kuldebar has gone out of his way to share the work of Rothabrd with you, specifically the book _"What Has Government Done to Our Money?"_, one of the recommended books on Ron Paul's list of influential books.  Learn it before you go shooting your mouth off about money and other things beyond your ken.

If your only point was that folks should spend their money on the campaign to support the Rep. before they spend it on the Ron Paul Dollar, then fine, you should have said only that.  Even though I'm sure everyone here already felt that way.

----------


## quickmike

> I don't see what is so hard about this!
> 
> RON PAUL HIMSELF makes his position clear: The government, not private companies, must be the only ones coining money!


You need to research a little more into what Ron Paul stands for on currency. He says the government should control the printing of "fiat" currency, or paper money. Coining money is just making coins out of a metal that already has value, which is an entirely different thing. Ron Paul supports competition in "coining" money. After all, coins are just made of gold, silver, or copper, which have intrinsic value, and his stance is that any private company should be able to do this and be able to compete on what they charge over market value of the gold, silver, or copper.

What hes against, is a private company printing paper dollars that are not backed by anything of value, and then charging interest to the government, and ultimately to the tax payer.


Big difference in what youre claiming and what he supports.

----------


## Gee

For free market currencies to be really successful, they'd all be electronic anyways. The specie backing would just sit in a (trusted) bank somewhere. This is more or less what happens with credit cards used overseas, the exchange rate is calculated automatically, but the backing is fiat dollars and not specie.

----------


## Swmorgan77

> I don't see what is so hard about this!
> 
> RON PAUL HIMSELF makes his position clear: The government, not private companies, must be the only ones coining money!


First of all, I have not heard a statement by Ron Paul making such a declaration.  Please provide the reference if I am wrong, but I believe that he would not have given the following:

People should be free to make exchanges for whatever terms they wish.  "Money" is simply a commodity that has such widely recognized value that it takes on a secondary value (other than its value as a commodity) by serving as a medium of exchange. 

The Constituiton prohibited the States, individually, from making anything other than gold and silver tender in payment of debts.  It then vested the power to make and regulate currency to the Federal Congress.  

This does not mean that private institutions could not offer notes or gold/silver certificates that people could choose to freely exchange with one another.   For many years after Jackson ended the 2nd bank's charter, we had a free market on currency in the U.S.  This was the natural, de-facto position once the Unconstitutional monopoly of the 2nd bank of the U.S. was removed.  During this period, there were periodic bank runs and panics, but over the course of time the buying power of Americans was preserved.  

*The Constitution does not, in any way, restrict the actions of private individuals.  It only restricts the actions of the States and the Federal government they combined to create.*  The States themselves, by virtue of the Constituiton, could not require people to accept, by legal decree, anything other than gold or silver currency.  *That does not restrict, in any way, the ability of private citizens to accept whatever form of payment they wish. * 

This is why Ron Paul has called for a "free market" approach to opening up the currency market and dealing with the Federal Reserve.  He has said that rather than "turning the switch" and shutting down the Fed overnight (which could be very tumultuous, economically), he says he would open the currency market to competition by simply legalizing gold and silver currency again.  Then the free market would decide because people would gravitate to the new currency.  The gold and silver currency would be printed by Congress, bypassing the Federal Reserve and people would instinctively gravitate towards this currency.  

Now whether the currency was private or minted by the Congress/Treasury, the States could accept it and make it legal tender as long as it was gold and silver.  There is nothing in the Constituiton that prohibits private minting of gold and silver, it only denies the individual States the privilege of doing so.  This is because at the time of the Constitution, the States were printing money and alarming rates and devaluing their currencies.

By the way, I highly recommend that anyone who wants to truly understand monetary policy listen to a very easy to understand and enlightening audio book called "What Has Government Done To Our Money" by Rothbard.  It is available in its entirety (not long) here:  http://www.mises.org/media.aspx?action=category&ID=92

----------


## Shmuel Spade

> For free market currencies to be really successful, they'd all be electronic anyways. The specie backing would just sit in a (trusted) bank somewhere. This is more or less what happens with credit cards used overseas, the exchange rate is calculated automatically, but the backing is fiat dollars and not specie.


You're right that people would be using digital money these days, but I agree with Mises' point about the destruction of the gold standard.  Essentially he said that it was the fact that real gold and silver were hardly handled by people at all for a while and this is what made it easier for the governments to subvert the idea of precious metal as money.  So I'd like for people to have some tangible access to their money and retain the use of real metal in their everyday transactions, just so they know what money looks like, feels like, and sounds like.

----------


## specsaregood

//

----------


## ecliptic

I prescribe a little minor rebellion in the interests of positive change in regards to monetary honesty. *Bartering using alternative non-fiat currencies*...  gradually abandon FRN's altogether as they will be crashing brutally one day in the not-too-distant future...  and purchasing in the new economy using anonymous gold-backed digital money. 

Very interesting project called  *"Ripple"* someone posted the other day. Very interesting subject when you consider the possibilities of *secure anonymous open-source gold-backed digital currency*. Consider how effective eBay's star rating system is and morph that with anonymous online digital non-fiat currency! That's what I'm talking about! A global marketplace of freedom! Global economy without the globalists! HA! No "North American Union"   State's Rights Rule !!!!! Individual Sovereignty rules supreme !!!!!!!

----------


## klamath

I read the web site and didn't like the way it was written.  Very unclear on what the profits from the sale to be donated to RP's campaign actually are. My Mother wrote to them and asked but hasn't received a reply. Is it everything over the cost of metals. Until I see a breakdown on what is spent on RP's campaign I wouldn't waste my money thinking I am helping Paul's Campaign. If you are investing in gold coins you can get them at $30 dollars over the cost of gold.

----------


## Shmuel Spade

> On the subject of alternate currencies.
> 
> If I accepted Liberty Dollars as payment for services, and simply stored them away somewhere (not converting to FRNS).  Would I be required to report them as "income" for Tax purposes?


Hmm this is a good question.  I'm going to answer it in the negative, for the reason that the government does not recognize the LDs as legal tender.  To the government the LDs could very well be poker chips, and they wouldn't be accepting a share of your poker chips come April 15th if that was what you used.  I'll have to check around though.

----------


## LibertyOfOne

We already have a free market in silver currencies. I am not sure why you are all up in arms about it. If I wanted to mint silver coins with an engraving of my face I can. Hell you can get it done right now if you wanted. There are plenty of private mints out there that are willing to do it. 

http://www.nwtmint.com/

"Whether you want to create a first-class custom military challenge coin, achievement award, or a high-impact promotional item, we can help you make it happen. Click the links below to see what we can do for you. Or call us today at 1-800-344-6468 (253-833-7780) to get your FREE Custom Coin Guide and request a personalized quote."

----------


## AZ Libertarian

> with a currency that I cannot use to buy more merchandise, cannot use to pay a bill, and would probably get in trouble if I tried to pay tax with. Moreover if I sell this silver I will be back with half of what I would have sold the merchandise for in dollars.


This is a LIE.

If you, as a vendor, accept Liberty Dollars for your merchandise and then want to purchase more stock for your store, you can either:

1.  Purchase stock from other Liberty Dollar participating vendors, OR

2.  EXCHANGE YOUR LIBERTY DOLLARS BACK INTO FEDERAL RESERVE NOTES FROM ANY LIBERTY DOLLAR DISTRIBUTOR.

----------


## thuja

prescription for  financial recovery
http://www.globalresearch.ca/index.p...xt=va&aid=6239

----------


## AZ Libertarian

> prescription for  financial recovery
> http://www.globalresearch.ca/index.p...xt=va&aid=6239


"Also according to mortgage specialists, it was in March 2001, two months after George W. Bush became president, that a wave of intoxicated fraud started. Mortgage companies began to be instructed, by the creditors/lenders, on how to package loan applications as "master strokes of forgery," so that completely unqualified buyers could purchase homes."

Thanks for the post!

----------


## thuja

welcome. meanwhile, I just heard about Ron Paul Liberty dollars, and wonder if I should exchange my other dollars for these. I don't have very many dollars at this stage, anyhow, and they are, at least, worth great sentimental value.

----------


## propanes

There's no guarantee of recovering the any of the premium in the future.  The company could be out of business.  If you are buying gold or silver as an investment buy the coins where you can get the most metal for your cash.  There are many widely recognized silver 'rounds' available from reputable mints, at a price close to metal content.   Some are well designed.   Even pre-1964 US general currency is 90% silver content and can be found at a discount to metal content on auction web sites.

----------


## beermotor

> I don't see what is so hard about this!
> 
> RON PAUL HIMSELF makes his position clear: The government, not private companies, must be the only ones coining money!



Holy crap - please point me to where exactly he said that.  I think you are gravely mistaken, or a likely troll, heh.

----------


## angelatc

> Hmm this is a good question.  I'm going to answer it in the negative, for the reason that the government does not recognize the LDs as legal tender.  To the government the LDs could very well be poker chips, and they wouldn't be accepting a share of your poker chips come April 15th if that was what you used.  I'll have to check around though.


http://www.irs.gov/taxtopics/tc420.html

"Bartering occurs when you exchange goods or services without exchanging money," and it is taxable.

----------


## specsaregood

> http://www.irs.gov/taxtopics/tc420.html
> 
> "Bartering occurs when you exchange goods or services without exchanging money," and it is taxable.


Thanks for that.

----------


## Shmuel Spade

> http://www.irs.gov/taxtopics/tc420.html
> 
> "Bartering occurs when you exchange goods or services without exchanging money," and it is taxable.


Oh, how I despise the IRS.

----------


## Logan

I absolutely love the Liberty Dollar!  I spend them all over town with the appropriate caveat and an impromptu college level economics lesson.  But I have people in the line behind me exchange FRN's for every one I am carrying at the time.

Save them for the upcoming rainy day or spend them, just know that you are helping to spread the message of free market capitalism (true capitalism, not fascist capitalism) and what a conversation starter.  Very few people alive today have ever seen REAL money by constitutional standards.

Ron Paul definitely supports competitive money.  He is a supporter of austrian ecomonics and a value based intrinsic money supply of gold, silver, copper, paladium, etc.  Each has unique qualities and is valued around the entire world.

The Federal Reserve Note is the biggest fiat currency in the world and would have crashed long ago had it not been the reserve currency for oil in the world.

Check out http://goldismoney.info/forums/ and get out there and spread the message of limited government intervention in every aspect of OUR lives!

----------


## jonahtrainer

> I run a store and someone asked me if I'd consider accepting Liberty Dollars. I thought about it, and said, "hmm... so customers will be able to buy merchandise with a currency that I cannot use to buy more merchandise, cannot use to pay a bill


I would accept Goldgrams from GoldMoney.com before I would accept Liberty Dollars.  GoldMoney is an incredibly efficient for of money.  I am just itching to use it with my new iPhone.  I already showed someone "Freedom is Popular" with my iPhone while waiting for the movie previews.  Bless the Internet!

----------


## jonahtrainer

> For free market currencies to be really successful, they'd all be electronic anyways. The specie backing would just sit in a (trusted) bank somewhere. This is more or less what happens with credit cards used overseas, the exchange rate is calculated automatically, but the backing is fiat dollars and not specie.


This is what GoldMoney.com does.  Insured by Lloyd's of London.  Bullion handled by Via-Mat.  Audited by Ernst & Young.

I think digital gold currencies will change the world as Adam Hamilton, CPA writes.  I am just itching to use them with my iPhone!

----------


## Logan

Free Market Capitalism ONLY exists through unmanipulated value-for-value competition.  This is how Ron Paul said he would phase out the privately owned 'legal tender' monopoly known as the Federal Reserve.

Get Informed! Fiat currency leads to Fascism: a redistribution of wealth according to a system of privilege.  True intrinsic valued currency would retain its buying power in the free market place without its value needing to be syphoned off by the annual income tax. (hint: why do you think the Federal Reserve Act and the Internal Revenue Act where legislated the same year?)

I bought Liberty Dollars in 1998 at $8 an ounce with a minted denomination of $10.  Because the Federal Reserve manipulated the value of the FRN through riskless creation out of thin air, it now takes nearly twice the amount on FRN's to purchase the same ounce of silver.  Therefore, each Liberty dollar now reflects a numerated denomination of $20.  Very soon, because the Fed has discontinued disclosing how many FRN's and credits they are creating, the cost of silver will jump to its $50 base as it will now take almost $30 more FRN's to purchase the same amount of raw silver.  Then add the minting and auditing and storage costs and viola: a denominated private barter currency of $50 which the private FED cannot manipulate.

I will receive nearly a 150% return on my original investment.  Call it my hedge against inflation.  Call it whatever you like, get some silver and gold for private barter.  Very soon from now you will need it.

----------


## mdh

> The Liberty Dollar company itself admits it is a private central bank. It is obviously private, central (only 1 branch!) and a bank.
> 
> The Liberty Dollar company itself admits it sells silver at double its value.
> 
> It's a fact that Liberty Dollars aren't accepted hardly anywhere.
> 
> I run a store and someone asked me if I'd consider accepting Liberty Dollars. I thought about it, and said, "hmm... so customers will be able to buy merchandise with a currency that I cannot use to buy more merchandise, cannot use to pay a bill, and would probably get in trouble if I tried to pay tax with. Moreover if I sell this silver I will be back with half of what I would have sold the merchandise for in dollars."
> 
> Before you buy the Liberty Dollar that you can't spend anyway, have you maxed out your contribution to the Ron Paul campaign?  Because if you're a Ron Paul supporter, surely you trust the guy with your money right?  
> ...


If the liberty dollar company sells silver at twice the going rate of silver, you'd be a fool not to accept them as payment!  You'd be getting paid double the value for every purchase made using the things!

----------


## wgadget

Yeah, a farce, it is.  BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-Ounce-RON-PAUL...item56433dad24

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> No, the free market is not what we want here.  That's why it's NOT what Paul advocates here!
> 
> Think about what a free market for silver dollars would really be: it'd be like Visa and Mastercard, where the wealthiest bank of silver currency has the market leverage to crush the competition.  There'd probably be a duopoly, just like with Visa/Mastercard or Democrat/Republican where nobody can complain about monopoly even though it's practically the same.
> 
> That is why the ONLY answer is for the currency to be nationalized.  That way you don't have a mess where all kinds of different companies accept all kinds of different types of money.  
> 
> Moreover, in a free market the price of the currency would be unable to fall all the way down to its actual value, because of the cost of upkeep for the company issuing the currency.  With a nationalized currency the government gets the money printed at the lowest cost since it's got the biggest scale and a budget to stay within rather than a profit motive.  
> 
> Better a dollar be based on silver than nothing, but if you're buying silver you might as well buy it at actual price instead of paying extra for Ron Paul's likeness on a coin.  And if you're trying to support the Ron Paul campaign, unfortunately fiat dollars are the preferred currency.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Moreover, in a free market the price of the currency would be unable to fall all the way down to its actual value, because of the cost of upkeep for the company issuing the currency.  With a nationalized currency the government gets the money printed at the lowest cost since it's got the biggest scale and a budget to stay within rather than a profit motive.


LoLoLoLoLoL!!!

----------


## Eric21ND

This was painful to read.  Poor OP.

----------


## Indy Vidual

> This was painful to read.  Poor OP.


History has spoken!

----------


## Indy Vidual

> Yeah, a farce, it is.  BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1-Ounce-RON-PAUL...item56433dad24


May the farce be with you.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Wow, old fail is old.

----------


## Dr.3D

I'm sure all of the people holding those over priced $10 one ounce Liberty Dollars feel really ripped off.    /s

I have 10 of those and spent $100 dollars for them and now they are worth at least $466.80, what a rip off. LOL

----------


## Gideon

> I'm sure all of the people holding those over priced $10 one ounce Liberty Dollars feel really ripped off.    /s
> 
> I have 10 of those and spent $100 dollars for them and now they are worth at least $466.80, what a rip off. LOL



I spoke with one of my (formerly) regular LD Associates last week, and I asked him point blank: "Do you feel as though you were de-frauded?"

He laughed and answered, "Hell no! Now I can afford to send my grandkids to college!"

Bittersweet vindication, but I truly wish I were still in business.

Business was very good up until 14 November 2007, and lest there be any doubt as to the value of the RP Gold, Silver and Copper Libertys:

Fed.gov literally destroyed my brick and mortar business and credibility by criminal association, but if not for those RP medallions, which I exchanged here and on eBay for FRNs, I would be homeless and destitute.

The recent "ruling" by the feds regarding LDs as collectibles has also been a great boost for those of us who are  "stuck with these worthless coins and certificates."

----------


## Dr.3D

> I spoke with one of my (formerly) regular LD Associates last week, and I asked him point blank: "Do you feel as though you were de-frauded?"
> 
> He laughed and answered, "Hell no! Now I can afford to send my grandkids to college!"
> 
> Bittersweet vindication, but I truly wish I were still in business.
> 
> Business was very good up until 14 November 2007, and lest there be any doubt as to the value of the RP Gold, Silver and Copper Libertys:
> 
> Fed.gov literally destroyed my brick and mortar business and credibility by criminal association, but if not for those RP medallions, which I exchanged here and on eBay for FRNs, I would be homeless and destitute.
> ...


Thanks for the link.   After reading that, I have to wonder if doing business using silver and gold is also illegal.  Seems like they are saying people are not free to trade between themselves without using Federal Reserve Notes.

----------

